# Labor Day 2021 Throwdown



## bmudd14474 (Aug 18, 2021)

This months theme will be .......................................................









*Labor Day BBQ and Pork*

Talking with some folks and they said hey lets see their best idea for labor day bbq. Another said Pork should be the theme.  So I decided that we want to see your best labor day plate and it has to include Pork. Pork can be the main protein or it could be an side but it has to be somewhere on the plate. Lastly and as always there has to be a smoked element to your dish.

All entries must have a description of what it is in the email and be just 1 picture. I don't care if you display it out on a cutting board or have to use multiple plates but it can only be 1 image. No collage's just 1 single unaltered picture.


If you have any other questions please let me know.




I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 9/7/21


The rules are the same and available HERE.


*Code Word: Hardwork


Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 9/7/2021.  Please email all entries to b[email protected]



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## Wurstmeister (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks for posting the theme.  Can’t wait to see the meals that come from this.   Now time to get busy. 
John


----------



## schlotz (Aug 18, 2021)

2/4/2019 ???


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 18, 2021)

schlotz said:


> 2/4/2019 ???


Typo


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks, this will be fun.


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 18, 2021)

Glad for the time allotted...Looking forward to see the entries!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 18, 2021)

Good luck to all contestants, may the temperature be pleasant, the wind calm, the smoke thin and blue and your home filled with company.


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm going to be dreaming about pork, pork, and more pork now.......dang it!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 18, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> If you have any other questions please let me know.


Did I miss the double secret password for the pic ? 



civilsmoker said:


> dreaming about pork,


I had a comment , but just changed my mind . 
Sweet dreams . Lol


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Did I miss the double secret password for the pic ?
> 
> 
> I had a comment , but just changed my mind .
> Sweet dreams . Lol


Code word “Hardwork”


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 18, 2021)

So pretty much anything goes as long as Pork and smoke are involved?
Hmmm...


----------



## civilsmoker (Aug 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> ......
> I had a comment , but just changed my mind .
> Sweet dreams . Lol


I know I opened that one up for more than one.......LOL Sweet PORK dreams now.....


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 18, 2021)

OK, that looks like it will be cool. I already have my pork planned so we will see how I stack up. Everyone is a winner when you get to eat bbq though :)

G


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 18, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> So pretty much anything goes as long as Pork and smoke are involved?
> Hmmm...




That is correct. We wanted this to be fun but also give lots of room for this huge community of great creative people.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 18, 2021)

Uh ohh! My wheels just started turning! I'm sure there is going to be some amaizing meals!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2021)

This should be a fun one I can't wait to see what members come up with for it. 
Maybe smoke a loin, butt, bacon, sausage then make a sandwich with all of it on it lol
I was in  Dyersville, Iowa a few years ago and one night we ended up at a BBQ place and they had a sandwich very close to the above. No I did not go to the "Field of Dreams" as the corn in that whole area was not over about 4" high just the wrong time of the year.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 18, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> This should be a fun one I can't wait to see what members come up with for it.
> Maybe smoke a loin, butt, bacon, sausage then make a sandwich with all of it on it lol
> I was in  Dyersville, Iowa a few years ago and one night we ended up at a BBQ place and they had a sandwich very close to the above. No I did not go to the "Field of Dreams" as the corn in that whole area was not over about 4" high just the wrong time of the year.


Don't forget the forward high cuts of pork...... neck, jowl and snout.  Then there is the south end.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2021)

Im doing hotdogs and burgers, just so you know.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi I posted this on the other post for the 2021 Throwdown,  just looking to make sure I'm right before I send and that I forgot or have to register or missed something




DRKsmoking said:


> So everyone I don't want to screw this up . I have looked over the rules and looked over some of the older Throwdowns
> 
> I do not have to sign up anywhere ? I just have to submit my single picture with the word " Hardwork" in the picture
> only 1 picture and the theme is must have pork and some kind of smoking involved. Am I right
> ...




 SmokinEdge
 said it looks like I have it right ,   I'm just making sure

Thanks

David


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Aug 31, 2021)

Will the submitted descriptions also be posted for the voting? Or just the picture?


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 31, 2021)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Will the submitted descriptions also be posted for the voting? Or just the picture?


I was wondering about that too.... my first thought was the description would be used by the 3 people on the Events Committee  since they score for originality, appearance and difficulty.

Now I just need a plan....


----------



## tropics (Sep 2, 2021)

I have been sidelined no heavy lifting, due to eye surgery. I'll be watching have fun and stay safe
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 2, 2021)

tropics said:


> have fun and stay safe


You too Richie . Take it easy and get healed up .


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 4, 2021)

Just released last night from another surgery, so will be sitting this one out … enviously watching y’all having fun … good luck!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 4, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Just released last night from another surgery, so will be sitting this one out … enviously watching y’all having fun … good luck!


Dang. Hope you are ok. What happened?


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 4, 2021)

Hematoma /Seroma following cardiac and thoracic surgery, where they had the heart pump femoral catheter In the groin.  First attempt draining unsuccessful and infected. Second effort here with lots of antibiotics and a wound vac at home with me now.
The major surgery went great, it’s this ancillary issue that’s a giant PITA.

Probably TMI.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 4, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Hematoma /Seroma following cardiac and thoracic surgery, where they had the heart pump femoral catheter In the groin.  First attempt draining unsuccessful and infected. Second effort here with lots of antibiotics and a wound vac at home with me now.
> The major surgery went great, it’s this ancillary issue that’s a giant PITA.
> 
> Probably TMI.


Dang dude. Take it easy.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 4, 2021)

Inscrutable
 Dang my man! Good thoughts and prayers your way. 
Jim


----------

